# 1965 dash question



## sshex (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anybody know if the heater control section of the 1965 dash is supposed to be wood covered or is it supposed to be black? I have been unable to find any pictures.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yes it's wood covered.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is a picture of mine, which I believe to be a '65, that is in black. This car had original air conditioning if that would make any difference. Is it possible that there were two different styles?


----------

